# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Blackwater extract

## Jumper

Curious about what ratio of blackwater extract to spring water is normally used for the tadpoles?

----------


## Jumper

Seems there are as many opinions on tadpole rearing as there are stars in the sky. One teaspoon per gallon seems to be the average.

----------


## Leefrogs

ya, I googled that too. Boiling leaves, tea tree oil, all kinds. I was thinking a guru was going to give u tips from their practice.

----------


## Jumper

I am trying 3 different ways.
 1.  I have had spring water, indian almond leaves and java moss in 16 oz. cups for about a month now.
  2. I will prepare the same when tadpole is ready to go in, and 
 3. Cups will have only blackwater extract.

----------


## Terry

There are plenty of opinions concerning blackwater tanks. Here are some things to consider:

Northern Madagascar Biotope Aquarium Setup
The Soft Water Aquarium: Risks and Benefits
How to Make a Blackwater Tank

----------


## Leefrogs

curious.

----------


## Jumper

Thanks,  tgampper!    Long, but interesting read.

----------

